# Specific 3D Printing Applications / Fields / Conferences > 3D Printing Prostheses & Robotic Limbs >  Roert Downey Jr. Surprises Child With a 3D Printed Iran Man Prosthetic

## Brian_Krassenstein

Seven-year-old Alex was born with a partial right arm, and back in July of last year, Albert Manero provided Alex with his first 3D printed myoelectric prosthetic arm. Neither of these two was content with that as a happy ending, though, as the story is still going for both of them. Manero, through his Limbitless Solutions organization, as well as with e-NABLE, the #CollectiveProject, and a little celebrity inspiration, presented the surprise of a (young) lifetime to Alex. Manero and Robert Downey, Jr. -- Iron Man! -- presented a 3D printed bionic Iron Man arm to Alex, as Downey tried on his own Iron Man arm to compare. Read more about this inspirational story, complete with a video of Alex and his hero meeting, in the full article: http://3dprint.com/50693/robert-downey-jr-iron-man-arm/


Below is a photo of Alex and Robert Downey, Jr. with their Iron Man arms:

----------


## raysspl

This is just fantastic. Makes me an even bigger fan of RDJ.

----------


## SarahA

The initiative behind this is so promising...more celebrity involvement on this front is amazing. And, I'll admit it, I teared up a little bit watching the video of RDJ presenting the hand. I hope more big names will get involved in initiatives like this.

----------

